# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: NVA Autismecongres op 4 oktober

## Leontien

A.s. vrijdag 4 oktober vindt het jaarlijkse NVA Autismecongres plaats in het Beatrix Theater in de Jaarbeurs in Utrecht. Er is ook dit jaar een sterk inhoudelijk programma, naast ruimte voor ervaringsverhalen en een grote informatiemarkt. Op het congres presenteert Dr. Sander Begeer (Vrije Universiteit, Amsterdam) de resultaten van een grootschalig onderzoek dat de NVA met de VU heeft gehouden onder leden en niet-leden.

Kaarten zijn nog verkrijgbaar via de website van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Autisme: www.autisme.nl. Daar is ook het volledige programma te downloaden.

*Resultaten groot autisme-onderzoek* 
Op het congres worden de resultaten gepresenteerd van een grootschalig onderzoek dat de NVA met ontwikkelingspsycholoog Sander Begeer (VU) heeft gehouden onder haar leden. We weten steeds meer over autisme. We weten dat het erfelijk bepaald is en dat autisme altijd een deel van je persoon blijft, maar ook dat er grote verschillen zijn in de levensloop en het welzijn van mensen met autisme. De eerder dit jaar gehouden NVA-enquête had als doel inzicht te krijgen in de vraag waaróm mensen met autisme zo verschillen. Met een totaal aantal van 4.068 deelnemers, waaronder 3.521 met autisme, biedt de enquête een schat aan informatie.

*Andere onderwerpen op het autismecongres:*
De werkgroep Vanuit autisme bekeken zal op het congres verslag doen van de stand van zaken. De werkgroep onderzoekt vanuit het perspectief van mensen met autisme wat zij nodig hebben om beter te participeren in de samenleving.

Dr. Ellen Luteijn, GZ psycholoog in het speciaal onderwijs, vertelt welke impact de Wet Passend Onderwijs, die op 1 augustus 2014 ingaat, zal hebben op leerlingen met autisme en de werkwijze van scholen.

Kobe Vanroy ( Autisme Centraal België) houdt een bijzondere lezing over autisme, communicatie-problemen en pesten.

Autisme bij ouderen wordt vanuit deskundigheid en ervaring uitgebreid belicht. Tot slot is er aandacht voor autisme en talenten, werk en levensloopbegeleiding.

Herkenning De lezingen worden afgewisseld met persoonlijke verhalen van mensen die het autisme aan den lijve, of van dichtbij, ervaren. Hun verhalen roepen altijd veel erkenning en herkenning bij de bezoekers op. Bijzonder is het verhaal van Janine Prins die een indrukwekkende documentaire maakte over haar autistische broer.

*Informatiemarkt Autisme* 
Evenals voorgaande jaren is er naast alle lezingen een doorlopende informatiemarkt, waar veel bedrijven en instellingen met producten en diensten op het gebied van autisme zich presenteren. Ook de regio-afdelingen van de NVA staan klaar om allerlei vragen te beantwoorden en ook de inmiddels fameuze stand met boeken, brochures en films zal niet ontbreken.

Ga jij ernaar toe?

----------


## Yv

Ik ben er niet naar toe geweest. Ik heb niemand in mijn omgeving die autisme heeft.

----------

